# I am Silence



## Silence (May 12, 2015)

I'm new to this online forum so trying to figure it all out. I plan on using this site to improve my creative writing for I want to be a writer.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 12, 2015)

Hi, Silence. Welcome to our happy home

Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative posts. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So buckle up and enjoy the ride. Get involved in discussions. Maybe do a critique or two. There is a lot you can do here :grin:


----------



## InnerFlame00 (May 12, 2015)

Welcome! You have a very dramatic title to your post "I am silence". Seems like it should be accompanied with eerie music


----------



## Silence (May 12, 2015)

Thanks. I took a creative writing class last fall, so I have some experience with critiquing.


----------



## Silence (May 12, 2015)

Wouldn't the eerie music kind of contradict my name?


----------



## escorial (May 13, 2015)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...welcome

View attachment 8413


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Silence.



Silence said:


> Wouldn't the eerie music kind of contradict my name?



It would just be for an intro, once you appeared you will be able to hear a pin drop.:cower:

Please have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. Your comments on other peoples posted work will always be welcome.

Good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2015)

Silence.. of course you want to be a writer! Who wouldn't? It's fun! So, welcome to fabulous WF... and the friendly, funny, eccentric writers who call this place home. Explore and check out all the cool writing challenges, games and discussions, you are sure to be inspired! Mentors are ready to assist you on your epic journey... Hope to see you around.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Foxee (May 14, 2015)

What a welcome Silence.


----------



## Raleigh (May 15, 2015)

it's always the silent ones :3


----------



## Gumby (May 15, 2015)

Raleigh said:


> it's always the silent ones :3



Yes. It is.

Welcome Silence!


----------



## Mandy Colton (Jun 1, 2015)

My kind of guy or gal.


----------

